# potential form +ようになる



## 涼宮

Good afternoon everyone 

What does mean the potencial form of a verb followed by ようになる？

例:

1)そして、グルコノデルタラクトンによって、シロアリが作る酵素が菌類の細胞壁を破壊できなくなり、シロアリは菌類の病原体に*さらされるようになる*のです

2)高齢者は健康問題を抱えており、インターネットでいろいろ*調べられるようになる*からです」とリーブズ氏は言いました。 

3)この計画が直ちに実行されたとしても、パイプラインを通じてガスが供給*されるようになる*までに少なくとも8年はかかるだろうと専門家は言います。


あらかじめ、お礼の言葉を述べておきます


----------



## aymu

Good evening.

さらされる　to be exposed
供給される　to be provided

These are not potential form  but passive voice.

調べられる　be able to look up (something)


----------



## 涼宮

Thanks but then, What does mean passive voice and potential form followed by ようになる？


----------



## aymu

ようになる　basically means _learn to do_.

さらされるようになる　learn to be exposed
調べられるようになる　learn to be able to look up...
供給されるようになる　learn to be provided (supplied)

Put them more simply,

will be exposed, will be able to look up, will be provided (supplied)

If you don't understand very well what ようになる means, it would not be much different even if you neglect the words.


----------



## 涼宮

ありがとうございました


----------



## Strutter

ひさしぶり

”可能”　だろうが　”受け身”　だろうが、どちらにせよ”～ようになる”とは別々に考えた方が良いよ。別に、その二つがくっついて特別な意味を成すわけじゃないから。

動詞+ようになるは、単に、*～の状態になる*ってことで、

”勉強を続けていれば、いつか日本語が上手に*話せるようになる*よ。”っていったら、
（勉強を続けていれば、）いつか*、日本語を上手に話せる*、*状態になる*って意味。（状態＝日本語を上手に話せる）

”この方法に従えば、あなたも腕立て伏せが無限に*できるようになる*”っていったら
（この方法に従えば、）だれでも*、腕立て伏せが無限にできる*、*状態になる*って意味。（状態＝腕立て伏せが無限にできる）

で、三つの例文について言うと、（二番目の文は意味が不明瞭だから飛ばす、前の文が欠けてるのがその原因。）


> シロアリは菌類の病原体に*さらされるようになる*のです


（シロアリが、）*菌類の病原体にさらされている　*という*状態になる*って意味*。
*


> パイプラインを通じてガスが供給*されるようになる*まで


*パイプラインを通じてガスが供給されている*　という*状態になる*　まで　って意味。　

この疑問は、一つの言葉の使い方と言うよりも、日本語の考え方に関係していると思う。だから、たとえ今”～ようになる”の使い方がわからなくなくても、やってたらそのうちわかるようになるよ。

全部日本語で（しかも、わりとくだけた感じで）書いたけど大体読めるでしょ？ってかこれくらい読め、読めるようになれ


----------



## almostfreebird

"なる" is used when you describe how something or someone becomes a certain condition.
"なった" is used when you describe how something or someone has become a certain condition.

When used with adjective:

急に空が暗くなった。(Suddenly the sky turned dark).

急に空が明るくなった。(Suddenly the sky turned bright).


When used with verb, you need to put "ように" after verb, for example:

Some Japanese players have come to play in US major league baseball.
日本人選手がアメリカ大リーグで活躍するようになった。

She came to smoke more and more cigarettes as she experienced the death of her child.
子供の死を経験して、彼女は、益々たくさんのたばこを吸うようになった。


----------



## 涼宮

お二人とも本当にアリガトウございました！ 

Strutter、ひどい！全部日本語で書きましたが、まあいい、分からないというわけではありませんけれど、ビックリさせましたよ

あなたがたのおかげで、もっとはっきりです 


ほなな～


----------



## divisortheory

almostfreebird said:


> When used with verb, you need to put "ように" after verb, for example:
> 
> Some Japanese players have come to play in US major league baseball.
> 日本人選手がアメリカ大リーグで活躍するようになった。
> 
> She came to smoke more and more cigarettes as she experienced the death of her child.
> 子供の死を経験して、彼女は、益々たくさんのたばこを吸うようになった。



Does this differ in meaning or nuance from ことになる?  For example:

子供の死を経験して、彼女は、益々たくさんのたばこを吸うことになった。

It's possible this isn't even grammatical, but I was pretty sure this is the way I learned it from my text a long time ago.


----------



## almostfreebird

divisortheory said:


> Does this differ in meaning or nuance from ことになる?  For example:
> 
> 子供の死を経験して、彼女は、益々たくさんのたばこを吸うことになった。



That's a good question, hot potato. I'm in difficulty(困ったことになった。).

Well, こと(事) means a thing, a matter, an incident or circumstances that may affect a situation.

"困ったことになった" implies "困ったことが起きた(A difficult thing happened), so I'm in trouble.


(A)子供の死を経験して、彼女は、益々たくさんのたばこを吸う様（よう）になった。

(B)子供の死を経験して、彼女は、益々たくさんのたばこを吸う事（こと）になった。

The sentence A just describes her state(状態、ありさま） or a manner(様子)　that she came to smoke more and more cigarettes.

On the other hand, the sentence B implies that the incident that she came to smoke more and more cigarettes happened through the death of her child and now she is in some situation.

That's all I can explain now.


----------



## 涼宮

almostfreebird said:


> That's a good question, hot potato. I'm in difficulty(困ったことになった。).
> 
> Well, こと(事) means a thing, a matter, an incident or circumstances that may affect a situation.
> 
> "困ったことになった" implies "困ったことが起きた(A difficult thing happened), so I'm in trouble.
> 
> 
> (A)子供の死を経験して、彼女は、益々たくさんのたばこを吸う様（よう）になった。
> 
> (B)子供の死を経験して、彼女は、益々たくさんのたばこを吸う事（こと）になった。
> 
> The sentence A just describes her state(状態、ありさま） or a manner(様子)　that she came to smoke more and more cigarettes.
> 
> On the other hand, the sentence B implies that the incident that she came to smoke more and more cigarettes happened through the death of her child and now she is in some situation.
> 
> That's all I can explain now.


 
I did not know that meaning, as far as I know, ことになる is also used when it comes to arrangements and plans.

For instance:

来年に英吉利へ行くことになりました。 It means that, not for your decision, arrengements were made so that you go to England.

１週間の休暇を取ってもいいことになった。I was allowed to take a week off. (arrangements were made for that)

That was the definition I was given. Now, Could you explain me better? Because I kinda got confused now about when to use ことになる

Thanks in advance


----------



## almostfreebird

Please refer to this page: http://www.guidetojapanese.org/surunaru.html#part4



> （１）　海外に行くことになった。
> - It's been decided that I will go abroad. (lit: It became the event of going abroad.)
> 
> （３）　海外に行くことにした。
> - I decided I will go abroad. (lit: I did toward the event of going abroad.)


----------



## divisortheory

涼宮 said:


> I did not know that meaning, as far as I know, ことになる is also used when it comes to arrangements and plans.
> 
> For instance:
> 
> 来年に英吉利へ行くことになりました。 It means that, not for your decision, arrengements were made so that you go to England.
> 
> １週間の休暇を取ってもいいことになった。I was allowed to take a week off. (arrangements were made for that)
> 
> That was the definition I was given. Now, Could you explain me better? Because I kinda got confused now about when to use ことになる
> 
> Thanks in advance



I think I understand now.  ことになる just indicates that something is now happening that wasn't happening before.  Does not give any more information, one way or the other.  You can your first sentence as "not for your decision, arrengements were made so that you go to England." but I don't think the sentence says anything about that specifically.  More literally, it would just be

"Now, I will be going to England next year"
(Now emphasizes the there was some event that took place that allowed this to pass, but gives no information about what that might be.  For all the listener knows, I just decided myself and changed my mind, but it was actually my decision.  Could be anything)

Or the second sentence as:

"I can take a week off after all"

So to answer your question, yes it can be used for arrangements and plans, but there's no need to include that in the translation because you can use it for anything where there was a state change.

It sounds like the adjective analogue of くなった。  For example, 赤くなった。  "It turned red" (state changed from something else to red).

Maybe someone can correct this if my understanding is wrong, but just trying to provide a different perspective


----------



## almostfreebird

> "not for your decision, arrangements were made so that you go to England." but I don't think the sentence says anything about that specifically. More literally, it would just be
> 
> "Now, I will be going to England next year"


That's right. It is not specified whose decision it is that he will be going to England next year. It may be his decision, or maybe his boss's.
The only thing he wants to say is "Now, I will be going to England next year".

If you want to specify whose decision or arrangement it is, 
it's going to be like:

"Now, I will be going to England next year due to transfer"
転勤で、　来年イギリスに行くことになりました。


----------



## 涼宮

Thanks for the explanation but, in short, potential form +ようになる is not different from a normal verb + ようになる/ことになる？


----------



## almostfreebird

涼宮 said:


> Thanks for the explanation but, in short, potential form +ようになる is not different from a normal verb + ようになる/ことになる？



That's right.
はい、そうです。


----------

